# mac paint/ pngt files



## Timotheos (Feb 17, 2007)

I was wondering if its possible to download mac paint anywhere and if i could, would it run under classic?

I have .pngt (apple macintosh paint image) files that i want to edit/create. Is theres any way of converting images to this format (image converter can only convert to .mac (macintosh paint document))?

If I could get the mac paint app I would be stoked.

Hope I make sense.

Cheers.

P.S. Just incase anyone was wondering why Im working with this file, im trying to edit some images on mac Cricket (1986)


----------



## albloom (Feb 18, 2007)

Graphic Converter converts a slew of image formats. It's $30
shareware from versiontracker.com -- and well worth it.

But a ".pngt" file is the same as a ".mac" file. They're aliases
of MacPaint. See:

http://www.fileformat.info/format/macpaint/egff.htm

I sincerely doubt that MacPaint, if you can find a copy, will run
under Classic. Way too old an app.


----------



## Timotheos (Feb 18, 2007)

Im not too keen to spend $30 on converting a couple of images.

If i open up a pngt in image converter the only best option it gives me is to save in .mac but Mac Cricket does support .mac files for some stupid reason (maybe theres something in the saving settings that would work? or i could hide the alias or change the alias if thats possible?)

I was thinking MacPaint would have to be around the same time as the cricket game im playing so I thought there could be a chance of it being able to run, but I doubt i would find it on the internet


----------



## albloom (Feb 19, 2007)

Sorry, I thought you were talking old Cricket Draw. Nope. Why don't
you look at the OSX version of Cricket?

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/grandall/


----------



## Timotheos (Feb 19, 2007)

Who would have thought there was an old program called cricket draw? haha

Never seen that game before, might look into it someday when im bored but the 1986 game im playing is pretty realistic and overall, probably a better cricket simulator than that game. (apart from graphics)

Plus the extreme age of the game is pretty cool


----------



## sinclair_tm (Feb 23, 2007)

graphic converter will open and edit and save files without spending any money.  you just get a diag box count down at the beginning before the app finishes loading.  its the best all around mac image app there is.


----------



## Timotheos (Feb 24, 2007)

Thats what i was using (I was calling it image converter, my bad)

That is a pretty good converter but I cant get it to save pngt files. I think I got the program from the apple developer tools or something with no diag box count down at the start.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## agent99 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi,

Sorry I can't be any help with your question but I was wondering where I can find the Mac cricket version you have? I used to play it as a kid and have been searching for it for years with no luck. I think it is the best cricket game to date. 

Any help would be much appreciated.

thanks,


----------



## ora (Mar 15, 2009)

Cricket 3d is made by the same chap as the old Cricket game. His site is at http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/maccricket/

If you get in touch with him he may be able to provide you with an older version - I;'ve emailed with him and he is very friendly and helpful.


----------



## Timotheos (Mar 15, 2009)

The website I got it from isn't around anymore but I have put copies of my version on my web server.


----------



## ora (Mar 15, 2009)

Please do not post links to download pirated software. If it's the game I think it is then you are ripping of a guy who has been making great mac shareware for cricket fans for more than a decade.


----------



## Timotheos (Mar 15, 2009)

The game is 22 years old, its been abandonware for some time now.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 15, 2009)

It is still owned by Achernar Systems Pty Ltd 1989. You need the authors permission.


----------



## Timotheos (Mar 15, 2009)

No worries then.

While we are on the subject, may I ask why sites such as home of the underdogs were able to offer abandonware software?


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 16, 2009)

More than likely, they are pirated.


----------



## ora (Mar 16, 2009)

To quote wikipedia about abandonware:



> In most cases, software classed as abandonware is not in the public domain, as it has never had its original copyright revoked.



I think they get away with it the same way bit-torrent trackers do - i.e. not legally. That said clearly this would be easier for abandonware sites as the value of what they are pirating is lower they will come lower down the list of poeple for the authorities to crack down on.

I spoke up partly as this board has a very strong legit-only stance, no offence intended.


----------



## Timotheos (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification ora. I always asumed sharing abandonware was a legit thing so I didn't think twice about posting a link on here.


----------

